# Rating jumped from 4.83 to 4.88



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I contacted Uber three times. They gave me a breakdown and assured it is 4.88. My rating screen changed to 4.88 and now back to 4.83. Maybe this part of the 180 day change in rating protection.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Same thing happened here.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Same thing happened here.


Think it's a glitch? Or the 180 day changes


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That happen to me to too.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they said something about erasing ratings from chronic whiners who always rate badly..............


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Look at your weekly report . I received two ratings that were not 5 but my weekly report says it was all 5 stars.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

My rating changes from 4.87 to 4.92 constantly. It changes back and forth . It's been doing that since yesterday


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seems like whenever they roll out a new feature in a given market, like the trip request/accept popup (circle vs rectangle), it flip flops back and forth for a while.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jason Wilson said:


> My rating changes from 4.87 to 4.92 constantly. It changes back and forth . It's been doing that since yesterday


Mine changes back and forth also.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Mine too. My 1-star ratings go back and forth between 0% and 1%. I only had three 1-star trips that were all bogus, and the rest 4s and 5s. Though I can't figure how they are coming up with the new rating. Mathematically it should be higher without the three 1-star trips.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Mine seems to have stabilized. I had like 1% one stars that kept rearing their ugly heads but seem to be gone at least for now. Before I realized what was going on, I would see a one-star come up after a trip and I assumed that one star was given to me from my recent trip. But it was just the old one stars appearing and vanishing. I'd have a perfect ride, then a few minutes later I would see my rating drop.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Mine started flipping back and forth too, but ended up staying on the higher rating... Pretty sure its part of that ratings change thing, they put out a notice that our ratings would be adjusting while they worked that out.


----------

